# Raspberry Pi und Selbstbau-Lautsprecher



## MisterLaggy (12. November 2013)

Hallo Community,
ich möchte mir wegen meiner bescheidenen Samsung-Anlage etwas neues zulegen....
Edit: 
Bereits gekauft:
Raspberry Pi Modell B
WLAN Stick, USB-Hub etc
Aras MK II (fast fertig gebaut)
Brauche ich noch:
Verstärker
evt. USB-D/A Wandler
ein paar Kabel


----------



## Kusanar (12. November 2013)

Boxen am besten auch komplett selber bauen, wie das Pi-Gehäuse, wenn du es dir zutraust 
Gute Software zur Berechnung der Boxendimensionen gibts da: Downloads

Die haben auch einiges an PDFs zum lesen.


----------



## MisterLaggy (12. November 2013)

Du meinst ohne einen Bausatz mit Maßen von lautsprechershop.de? Hört sich auch interessant an. Allerdings wüsste ich dann nicht, was für Hochtöner/Mitteltöner ich dann verbauen soll. Frequenzweichen muss ich dann ja auch selber basteln. Manche Boxen haben innen ja auch noch Bahnen für den Ton. Davon hab ich wirklich keinen Plan, aber bauen könnte ich es bestimmt.


----------



## Metalic (12. November 2013)

Hol dir einen fertigen Bausatz. Da ist eigentlich alles dabei was du brauchst. Außer dem Material für dein Gehäuse. Aber das findest du alles im Baumarkt. Selbst zusammenstellen und ausrechnen wirst nicht schaffen als Laie.


----------



## The_Trasher (12. November 2013)

Kompletter Selbstbau ist als Anfänger nicht zu empfehlen. Ein Bausatz ist da definitiv besser, schließlich hast du dann auch einen Ansprechpartner der dir weiterhilft wenn du mal irgendwo hängst oder etwas nicht funktioniert. 

Was meinst du mit "Bahnen für den Ton"?

Schau mal hier rein: Strassacker: Lautsprecher - Boxen - Selbstbau ob dir direkt was zusagt. 
Brauchst auch keine Angst haben die anzurufen, sind wirklich sehr nett.


----------



## MisterLaggy (12. November 2013)

Ich meine Verstrebungen innerhalb der Box um dem Klang zu verbessern. Wenn ich zu Hause bin, poste ich mal ein Bild. Zum ersten mal hätte ich auch nicht ohne Anleitung gebaut. Ich ruf dort mal morgen an


----------



## Hänschen (12. November 2013)

Welchen Bass sollen die Boxen liefern ? Brauchst du tiefes Grollen wie zB. bei Dubstep ?
Wenn ja dann solltest du dir einen Bausatz aussuchen der bis etwa 40Hz oder tiefer runtergeht ( geht auch mit -8dB oder so, macht trotzdem noch Spass).

Das gilt für Kompaktboxen, solltest du Standboxen bauen wollen dann ist es einfacher denn die gehen leichter tief runter im Bass.


Du kannst beim Lautsprechershop soweit ich weiss nach Größe und Preis sortieren und einfach durchstöbern.
Mir selber fallen noch die CT227 Mk2 ein (von Quint Audio) - die baue ich grad selber und nähere mich langsam der Fertigstellung 
Und einen gewissen Udo Wohlgemuth gibt's noch der hat auch einen Shop für Bausätze.


----------



## The_Trasher (12. November 2013)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Das gilt für Kompaktboxen, solltest du Standboxen bauen wollen dann ist es einfacher denn die gehen leichter tief runter im Bass.


 
Das stimmt so zwangsläufig nicht. Ich kenne sehr viele Kompaktboxen mit nur einem Tieftöner die tiefer kommen als so mancher Standlautsprecher mit 2 oder gar 3 Tieftönern. 
Hängt außerdem damit zusammen welche Elektronik davor kommt.


----------



## MisterLaggy (12. November 2013)

Sehr Tiefen Bass brauche ich nicht, da ich kein Dubstep o. ä. höre. Sie sollten aber dennoch einen vernünftigen Bass bieten, damit ich (zumindest nicht sofort) einen Subwoofer brauche.
Edit: Ich möchte Kompaktboxen bauen, der Raum ist übrigens 14qm groß und ein bisschen verwinkelt, falls das hilft.
Edit2: Sind die CT227 MKII wirklich so gut? Scheint ein gutes Angebot zu sein für 104€ (52€ pro Stück (http://quint-audio.com/qaudio/files/ct227mk2_preisliste.pdf)
         Und was bringt einem die extreme Edition bzw. die Optionen genau?


----------



## Hänschen (12. November 2013)

Ich muss meine CT227 MK2 erst noch fertigbauen daher weiss ich noch nicht wie gut die sind 

Die Extreme- und XT-Versionen sind jeweils immer linearer also klangtreuer, dafür verlieren sie jeweils immer mehr Hz vom Bass - vor allem die XT geht dann nur noch bis glaub 60 Hz (kannste nachlesen auf der Quint Audio Seite).
Da ich aber den Bass wollte und es aussah als ob der normale MK2 Richtung 40Hz runtergeht (mit sinkendem Pegel aber immerhin) dachte ich ich guck mir mal die an.

Edit: Ich habe die Frontplatte aus 2 aufgedoppelten 5mm Platten gemacht das war sehr aufwendig aber machbar ohne Fräse etc., nur Lochsägen musste ich besorgen - danach habe ich alles mit Heisskleber eingepappt wie empfohlen.


----------



## Metalic (12. November 2013)

Ruf am besten an. Da können die dir wahrscheinlich direkt ein paar Bausätze empfehlen.


----------



## MisterLaggy (13. November 2013)

Bisher finde ich die Aras MKII und die CT 246 interessant, aber nachdem ich heute angerufen habe berichte ich noch mal.
Edit: So, es gibt gute Neuigkeiten. Der Raspberry Pi ist angekommen, und die Jungs vom Lautsprechershop haben mir zu den Aras MKII geraten,
die ich ja schon ganz cool fand.


----------



## MisterLaggy (25. November 2013)

So, kleines update, habe den Raspberry Pi jetzt mit Raspyfi zum laufen gebracht. Den Wlan Stick hab ich auch eingerichtet und hab alles mal zum Test per Aux an meine Anlage angeschlossen. 
Läuft soweit, Itunes erkennt den Rasperry Pi aber nicht immer als Airplay Empfänger, es hat jedoch schon mit Itunes funktioniert. Ich werde mir demnächst die MK II bestellen. Ich probiere es erstmal
ohne USB dac, und nur mit Verstärker. Später kann ich ja notfalls noch einen anschließen. Ich bräuchte ansonsten nämlich noch einen USB Hub.


----------



## Hänschen (25. November 2013)

Welchen Verstärker hast du denn ?

 Ich persönlich habe einen SMSL SA-50 und finde der ist in der 100 Euro Klasse ausreichend "audiophil" 
 Also Höhen/Mitten ausreichend gut und Bass schön durchgezeichnet ... alles zwar eine ganze Nummer unter den guten Boliden aber immer noch gut anzuhören.


----------



## MisterLaggy (25. November 2013)

Im Moment noch gar keinen  Ich hab auch schon preislich zwischen 50 und 100 € angepeilt.
Ich füge noch ein Foto ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MisterLaggy (18. Dezember 2013)

Es gibt wieder ein kleines Update: Die Lautsprecher sind angekommen! Das MDF werde ich mir dann auch bald besorgen. Wahrscheinlich werde ich mir auch noch die Front aus Holz bestellen, da ich übersehen habe, dass man für sie eine CNC Fräse bräuchte  . Aber alles wirkt erstmal ganz hochwertig. Die Front finde ich mit 24€ pro Teil dennoch überteuert, aber alles hat seinen Preis. Einen Verstärker besorge ich mir, wenn die Lautsprecher fertig sind.


----------



## soth (18. Dezember 2013)

Du brauchst dafür keine CNC Fräse  Aber eine Oberfräse müsstests du für das Versenken schon irgendwie organisieren...


----------



## MisterLaggy (18. Dezember 2013)

Ehrlich gesagt hätte ich auch keine Ahnung wo ich eine Oberfräse herbekomme.


----------



## Jeanboy (18. Dezember 2013)

Im Baumarkt mieten


----------



## MisterLaggy (18. Dezember 2013)

Ok, die andere Frage ist, ob die Bedienung relativ einfach ist. Hat jemand Erfahrung und kann was dazu sagen?
Edit: Hab die Fronten jetzt doch bestellt. MDF ist auch besorgt. Ich hab im Moment einen Bildschirm per Composit an den Pi gehängt.
Wenn ich dauerhaft Raspbmc darauf laufen lassen würde, macht es einen großen unterschied ob ich einen AV-Receiver kaufe und der Ton vom Pi per HDMI vom Pi zum Av-Receiver und dann an die Lautsprecher kommt, oder ob ich einen neuen Bildschirm direkt an den Pi anschließe und der Ton über Klinke auf Cinch Adapter zum einem Verstärker (z. B. SMSL SA-50) kommt, und dann ausgegeben wird?


----------



## MisterLaggy (16. Januar 2014)

Soooo,
da die Fronten endlich da sind, geht es mit der Frage nach dem Verstärker weiter. Hat jmd noch einen anderen Vorschlag als den SMSL SA-50, oder bleibt es dabei?
Die Boxen werden dann nächstes WE zusammengebaut.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hänschen (16. Januar 2014)

Die Beschreibung der Aras MKII kling recht interessant, so als würde man sich richtige audiophilen Günstigboxen bauen (aber das habe ich irgendwie schon öfter gelesen ). Der Tiefton scheint auch OK zu sein bei etwa 50Hz, nur die Restwelligkeit des Frequenzgangs erschreckt etwas ... in der HobbyHifi würde sowas nicht durchgehen  - naja was weiss ich schon über sowas ...

 Beschreibe unbedingt den Klang nachdem du sie ne Weile eingespielt hast !


 Zum Verstärker: soweit ich weiss kriegst du um 100 Euro nichts besseres neuwertiges. Du hättest noch die Möglichkeit einen alten gebrauchten Boliden zu kaufen, der würde dir richtig krass audiophil auf die Ohren geben (aber wer weiss wie lange ... mein gebrauchter Harman/Kardon ist einfach so verreckt letztens ).


----------



## MisterLaggy (16. Januar 2014)

Ok, dann wird das gute Stück demnächst bei Amazon bestellt!
Gebraucht hab ich nicht so wirklich Lust... 
Bei der Beschreibung hab ich mich auch schon gefragt warum die Wörter wie "High End" in Mund nehmen. Ich bin auch schon gespannt und werde berichten.
Ich habe allerdings auch Erwartungen, den bei einem Preis von 200€ + 50 € Fronten + Verstärker kann man ein bisschen was erwarten. Aber ich bin sicher, dass sie gut klingen werden.
Edit: Schade um deinen Gebrauchten :S


----------



## BlackNeo (16. Januar 2014)

Der Scythe Kama Bay Amp Pro 3000 ist auch ziemlich gut, hat auf jeden Fall mehr Anschlüsse und ist allgemein etwas hochwertiger als der SMSL.

Gebraucht würdest du für das Geld halt ehemalige Oberklassegeräte bekommen.....


----------



## Hänschen (17. Januar 2014)

Ich hatte den kleinen KamaBay damals und der taugte nix, unnatürlicher Klang und Schwabbelbass etc. - kein vergleich zum SMSL-SA50.


 Bei der Bedämmung des Gehäuses mit Dämmwatte etc. solltest du aber aufpassen, notfalls ein paar emails an den Shop schicken und fragen.
 Man kann sich die Box vermurksen wenn man falsch dämmt, dann fehlt Bass etc. .... ich hab sogar gelesen dass Boxen "müde" klingen können wenn man falsch dämmt .
 Ich hab zB. gelesen dass bei Bassreflexkonstruktionen der Tieftöner einen Kanal haben muss zum Reflexrohr, es also "sehen" können muss ...

 Am besten hältst du dich genau an den Bauplan/Anweisungen.


----------



## MisterLaggy (17. Januar 2014)

Mir gefällt das schlichte Design des SMSL SA-50 auch besser. Da ich heute früher Schule aus hatte, hab ich schon ein bissel an den Boxen gebastelt. Ich muss eigentlich nur noch die Frequenz weichen fertig bauen, das Bassreflexrohr und das Terminal einbauen und die Dämmwatte reinlegen. Hier ein paar Bilder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hänschen (17. Januar 2014)

Ich glaub die Chassis muss man abdichten, war in dem Bausatz eine Rolle schmales Dichtband dabei ?


----------



## MisterLaggy (17. Januar 2014)

Ja , muss ich auch noch machen


----------



## BloodySuicide (17. Januar 2014)

Chassis abdichten? Das ist leicht übertrieben wenn die richtig versenkt sind


----------



## PCGH_Phil (17. Januar 2014)

Tolle Idee! Ich glaube, du wirst positiv überrascht sein, wie gut die Boxen später klingen werden 

Die Tieftöner kenn ich doch, ist das ein Mission-Chassis? Das hatte ich in meinen alten CT 260 auch drin. Der Bass war bei denen schön flott und straff. Abdichten würde ich aber machen, ich hatte bei meinen zwar die Chassis nicht versenkt, aber wenn da irgendwo was nicht richtig dicht ist, klingt's nicht anständig.

Schreib auf jedenfall einen Höreindruck, DIY-Lautsprecher sind immer spannend!


----------



## MisterLaggy (17. Januar 2014)

Jo, das ist ein Mission Chassis. Ich werde das schon abdichten, besser einmal richtig. 
Höreindruck werd ich wie gesagt beschreiben, bin ja auch gespannt!


----------



## Hänschen (17. Januar 2014)

Wie ist denn der D/A-Wandler denn so den du im Auge hast am Raspberry ?
 Der Link zu dem PCGH-Artikel geht nämlich nicht ...

 Weil wenn der nix taugt und zB. den Bass beschneidet wie mein USB-Creative-Soundkartenstick damals dann hast du ein Problem


----------



## MisterLaggy (17. Januar 2014)

Ich hab irgendwann mal geschrieben dass ich es erstmal ohne nen D/A Wandler probieren will. Zur Not kann ich ja noch einen kaufen. Hat ja über dem Aux Eingang meiner Anlage bisher auch super funktioniert.


----------



## BlackNeo (17. Januar 2014)

Klar funtioniert es, aber ein DAC macht ne PC Wiedergabekette aus und ist extrem wichtig!

Da gäbe es um die 100€ die Pro-Ject USB Box, die ein sehr gutes P/L hat.


----------



## MisterLaggy (18. Januar 2014)

Wenn das so ist muss ich das ganze nochmal überdenken. Auf der Arbeit hat ein Kollege gemeint, ich könnte mir auch nen Verstärker von Pro-Ject kaufen, die Preise sehen dort allerdings nicht sehr Schüler gerecht aus  
Ich denke dann wirds halt diese Pro-Ject USB-Box und der SA-50. Macht ja keinen Sinn, wenn ich zwar geile Boxen habe, es sich aber trotzdem blöd anhört weil ich keinen D/A Wandler habe.


----------



## BlackNeo (18. Januar 2014)

Die Pro-Ject Geräte sind für die kompakten Maße gut, aber auch etwas teuer, das günstigste wäre die Reciever Box S für 349€.


----------



## Namaker (18. Januar 2014)

Der analoge Ausgang vom Raspberry ist wirklich nicht das gelbe vom Ei, würde da immer über den Digitalausgang gehen.


----------



## Hänschen (18. Januar 2014)

Ein paar Infos zum SMSL-SA50: Er soll angenehmer und basspotenter klingen wie der SMSL-SA98 ("Regentropfen bei Battlefield klangen schmerzhaft stichelig" beim SA98 )  und scheint der Platzhirsch unter den ("günstigen audiophilen") China-Digitalverstärkern zu sein. Der SURE-Verstärker zB. hat wie ich sah kleinere Kondensatoren und kleine geschlossene Spulen am Ausgang (im Ferritmantel) gehabt.

 Dagegen hat der SA50 astreine Bauteile von Markenherstellern, das sieht man auch auf den Bildern der Platine deutlich.
 Aber ich empfehle dringend aus dem Inland zu beziehen am besten noch mit Händlergarantie/Rückgaberecht etc., weil aus China kriegt man bisweilen defekte/teildefekte Geräte.


----------



## MisterLaggy (18. Januar 2014)

Gibt es den noch Vertrauenswürdige Online Shops die den Verstärker und im besten Fall noch die USB Box vertreiben? Der Laden wo ich arbeite bietet mir nämlich nur den Pro-Ject an, SMSL verkaufen die nicht. Amazon Konto hab ich nicht, könnte aber bei nem Kumpel mit bestellen, lieber wäre mir allerdings ein anderer Shop.
Edit: Wie gesagt, dann muss ich halt in den sauren Apfel beissen und den D/A Wandler auch kaufen. Aber das Zeug hält ja auch lang. Zur Not muss ich halt bissel sparen und ihr müsst warten


----------



## BlackNeo (19. Januar 2014)

Die SMSL Geräte gibts nur bei Amazon oder ebay. Dann bestell halt bei deinem Kumpel mit^^


----------



## Hänschen (19. Januar 2014)

Also ich habe meinen SA-50 von ebay vom shop "art of sound", der wurde nämlich in einer Klang+Ton Zeitschriften-Ausgabe als Bezugsadresse erwähnt (hiess auch irgendwie Eckhorn mit Homepage wenn ich mich recht erinnere, art of sound ist der ebayshop).

 Da müsste es Garantie etc. und bestimmt auch geprüfte Ware geben vom Importeur.


----------



## MisterLaggy (19. Januar 2014)

Ok, dann bestell ich den SMSL bei eBay. Die USB-Box wird lokal gekauft. Man muss ja den Fachhandel unterstützen 
Edit: Hab jetzt die eine Frequenzweiche eingebaut und mit den Lautsprechern verlötet etc.
Abgedichtet habe ich die eine Box auch. Das eine Bassreflexrohr hat leider viel Zeit geschluckt, weil unsere Lochsäge kaputt ist (Achse verbogen). Aber jetzt ist wenigstens die eine Box bis auf das Terminal fertig  Nächstes WE die andere


----------



## rorschach666 (19. Januar 2014)

Ich möchte hier mal noch was zum DAC einwerfen weil der TE bestimmt nicht mit Geld um sich schmeißen möchte 
Ich halte 100€ für die Project USB Box überzogen. Für weniger als die Hälfte bekommt man den Lindy DAC, der sehr gut sein soll 
Außerdem ist der Frequenzgang eines DACs im Vergleich zu dem eines Lautsprechers komplett linear.

Cooles Projekt übrigens!


----------



## MisterLaggy (20. Januar 2014)

Ich mein wenn der lange hält ist es ja ok. Aber dieser Lindy DAC schaut auch gut aus. Ich lass mir noch ein bisschen Entscheidungszeit. 
Thx


----------



## rorschach666 (20. Januar 2014)

Gute idee  
Hat der Pi überhaupt einen digitalen audioausgang? Wenn nicht kannst auch den Behringer uc 222 nehmen, bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher ob der so heißt


----------



## MisterLaggy (20. Januar 2014)

Der hat nur Klinke und HDMI.


----------



## BlackNeo (20. Januar 2014)

Der hat doch auch USB, dann kann man einfach den ODAC nehmen. Die USB Box ist halt nicht nur DAC, somdern macht sich auch gut im Rack, wenn man dazu noch nen Pro-Ject  Verstärker, Streamer, etc. hat^^


----------



## rorschach666 (20. Januar 2014)

Wenn man ein Rack aufbauen möchte würde ich doch eher full size Komponenten nehmen  Gibt auch sehr schöne alte Boliden   aber der SA 50 ist ja fest.


----------



## BlackNeo (20. Januar 2014)

Jup, diese Mini-Bausteine machen sich nicht schön im Rack^^


----------



## MisterLaggy (20. Januar 2014)

Muss ich mir noch überlegen wie ich das aufbaue. Falls es keine Hitzeprobleme gibt bau ich alles in eine kleine Box mit Löchern für die Anschlüsse etc.


----------



## rorschach666 (20. Januar 2014)

Hat die verbaute CPU nicht eine TDP von 6 Watt? Wenn ja dürfte die Hitze nicht so groß werden..


----------



## MisterLaggy (20. Januar 2014)

Ich sehe da den Verstärker kritischer. Auf dem Pi hab ich sowieso schon Kühlrippen, da geht nix schief


----------



## rorschach666 (20. Januar 2014)

Ach du wolltest alles zusammen?  Da brauchst du dir keine großen Sorgen machen.. Die Tripath Amps sind recht effizient und für Zimmerlautstärke reichen 1W, maximal 2W Ausgangsleistung locker. Kommt auf den Wirkungsgrad deiner Boxen an aber selbst wenn man von 80 db/w/m (was recht wenig ist) ausgeht bist du über Zimmerlautstärke.


----------



## MisterLaggy (21. Januar 2014)

Zur Not bekommt mein 12Volt Lüfter nen neuen Dienst an den GPIO Pins vom Pi. Der läuft dann auch schön langsam (3,3 oder 5 Volt da gibt es verschiedene).
Edit: Eine weitere Alternative wäre der HifiBerry, wäre wahrscheinlich nicht so gut wie die anderen D/A Wandler, würde aber besser in das Konzept passen (Open Source, DIY usw.).


----------



## MisterLaggy (9. Februar 2014)

So, heute hab ich mal ordentlich gepowert (ja blabla Anglizismus...). Die Lautsprecher sind fertig und laufen! Leider kann ich sie nur in Suboptimaler Aufstellung laufen lassen, weil nur noch 30 cm Lautsprecher kabel übrig waren (also 15 pro Lautsprecher). Aber trotzdem habe ich sie mal an unseren T + A K1 AV abgeschlossen. Der SMSL SA-50 wird wahrscheinlich nicht an den rankommen- aber das brauche ich auch nicht. Hört sich schon mal nicht schlecht an, Bass fehlt mir auch nicht. Die Finale Beurteilung nehme ich vor, wenn ich den Verstärker und den D/A Wandler habe. Lautsprecherkabel besorgte ich mir gleich morgen.


----------



## Hänschen (9. Februar 2014)

Erst nach stundenlangem Einspielen hört man die finale Klangqualität ... davor kommt nur Gequäke


----------



## MisterLaggy (9. Februar 2014)

Haha ok 
Ist das eigentlich normal, dass "Luftgeräusche" aus dem Bassreflexrohr kommen, wenn man mal aufdreht?


----------



## rorschach666 (9. Februar 2014)

Sollte eigentlich nicht sein. Entweder die Querschnittsfläche ist zu gering, was bei einem Bausatz nicht sein sollte oder sie sitzen nicht richtig.


----------



## MisterLaggy (9. Februar 2014)

Danke! Hab eben entdeckt, dass das Rohr bei der einen Box nicht ganz drinne war. Jetzt passt's wieder


----------



## rorschach666 (9. Februar 2014)

Super!


----------



## MisterLaggy (13. April 2014)

Nach längerer Zeit habe ich mal wieder was unternommen. Ich habe einen Technics SA-EX 100 geschossen. Radio läuft schon mal, inzwischen habe ich auch den Lindy DAC und Kabel bestellt um den Raspberry Pi anzuschließen. Zusammenbauen kann ich das ganze erst am 21. April.


----------



## MisterLaggy (16. Juli 2014)

Um den Thread mal wieder auszugraben, eine kleine Statusmeldung. Nachdem mein SA-EX 100 leider kaputt gegangen ist, habe ich mir doch noch den SMSL-SA 50 gekauft. Der Sound ist meiner Meinung nach deutlich schlechter als beim Technics Verstärker, eine Beschreibung folgt noch. Um den digitalen Ton am Raspberry abzugreifen habe ich mir noch den Hifiberry Digi zugelegt. Jedoch gibt es große Problene mit ihm an der Anlage. Manchmal kommt der Ton glasklar, und auf einmal rauscht es ziemlich laut und man hört nichts mehr von der Musik. Deshalb läuft die Anlage grade über den Klinken Ausgang vom Pi. Wenn ich mir demnächst einen TV kaufe, mache ich XBMC auf den Pi, und schließe den Lindy DAC direkt an den TV an.


----------

